# Build out line - Ball put into play



## rainbow_unicorn (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi refs,

Question on the build out line rules.  



> After the ball is put into play by the goalkeeper, the opposing team can cross the build out line and play resumes as normal.


What is the definition of "ball is put into play by the goalkeeper"?  Is it as soon as the ball leaves the keeper's possession?  Is it as soon as the ball is received by the field player?  Sometimes it could take 2-3 seconds for a ball to roll across the box from the keeper to the field player.  I've also seen this called differently by various refs.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Surfref (Sep 1, 2017)

This is copy and paste from an email:
When the goalkeeper has the ball in his or her hands during play from the opponent, the opposing team must move behind the build out line until the ball is put into play.  Once the opposing team is behind the build out line, the goalkeeper can put the ball on the ground and pass, throw or roll the ball into play (punts and drop kicks are not allowed). After the ball is put into play by the goalkeeper, the opposing team can cross the build out line and play resumes as normal.

My understanding is that as soon as the ball leaves the keeper's hand(s) that it is in play and the opponents can cross the build out line.


----------



## TangoCity (Sep 1, 2017)

Surfref said:


> This is copy and paste from an email:
> When the goalkeeper has the ball in his or her hands during play from the opponent, the opposing team must move behind the build out line until the ball is put into play.  Once the opposing team is behind the build out line, the goalkeeper can put the ball on the ground and pass, throw or roll the ball into play (punts and drop kicks are not allowed). After the ball is put into play by the goalkeeper, the opposing team can cross the build out line and play resumes as normal.
> 
> My understanding is that as soon as the ball leaves the keeper's hand(s) that it is in play and the opponents can cross the build out line.


From the U-Little games I have watched with the build out line, I don't think that is enough time -- because by the time the ball reaches the defender they usually have already been closed down by the attacker.  If the whole point is to teach the U-Littles to build out of the back (give them confidence to do so) you should probably give the defender a little more time with the ball at his/her feet before they are closed down.  This is just based off of what I saw -- which were some young boys/girls struggling with possessing the ball after the GK pass due to the immediate pressure.


----------



## Good365 (Sep 1, 2017)

Curious if the BOL and no GK punts are being enforced in Blues Cup. I didn't see it in the rules like Surf Cup had.

@TangoCity , if it's not a goal kick, then the keeper or defender can get right next to each other before distributing ball, then they should have "enough time" before being pressured.


----------



## MWN (Sep 1, 2017)

As a general rule, the "ball is put into play" by a GK during a goal kick situation when it crosses out of the penalty box.  At the 7v7 level, the way I call it is stay behind the BOL until the ball is legal to play, which is when it crosses outside the penalty box or touches a teammate (inside the penalty area) of the GK.  So, here is how I call it based on the letter of the rule:

1.  Teammate outside penalty box, then ball is "played" and BOL can be crossed when it crosses the penalty box area.
2. Teammate inside penalty box, then ball is "played" and BOL can be crossed when teammate touches ball.

If I was king ruler of the rules and assuming the "spirit" of the rule is to encourage "playing out of the back" then I would change it to state that a ball is played by the goalkeeper when a teammate touches the ball.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 1, 2017)

Good365 said:


> Curious if the BOL and no GK punts are being enforced in Blues Cup. I didn't see it in the rules like Surf Cup had.
> 
> @TangoCity , if it's not a goal kick, then the keeper or defender can get right next to each other before distributing ball, then they should have "enough time" before being pressured.


Copy and paste:
Blues Cup 7 v 7 Rules for the 2010, 2009, 2008 Age Groups
Deliberate heading is NOT allowed in 7 v 7 games for the (2010, 2009 & 2008) birth year games.
If a player deliberately heads the ball in a game, an indirect free kick should be awarded to the opposing team from the spot of the offense. If the deliberate header occurs within the goal area, the indirect free kick should be taken on the goal area line parallel to the goal line at the nearest point to where the infringement occurred.
Goals may not be scored directly from kick-off.
There is build out line in 7 v 7 games.
Build out line:
When the goalkeeper has the ball in his or her hands during play from the opponent, the opposing team must move behind the build out line until the ball is put into play
Once the opposing team is behind the build out line, the goalkeeper can pass, throw or roll the ball into play (punts and drop kicks are not allowed).
After the ball is put into play by the goalkeeper, the opposing team can cross the build out line and play resumes as normal.
The opposing team must also move behind the build out line during a goal kick until the ball is put into play.
If a goalkeeper punts or drop kicks the ball, an indirect free kick should be awarded to the opposing team from the spot of the ball landing.


----------



## Good365 (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks @Surfref. I couldn't find anything on website and was hoping refs this weekend could comment.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Sep 1, 2017)

What if the GK decides to dribble it?  I've seen that happen with the BOL.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 1, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> What if the GK decides to dribble it?  I've seen that happen with the BOL.


As soon as the keeper starts to dribble, the opponents can cross the BOL.


----------



## coachrefparent (Sep 1, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> From the U-Little games I have watched with the build out line, *I don't think that is enough time* -- because by the time the ball reaches the defender they usually have already been closed down by the attacker.  If the whole point is to teach the U-Littles to build out of the back (give them confidence to do so) you should probably give the defender a little more time with the ball at his/her feet before they are closed down.  This is just based off of what I saw -- which were some young boys/girls struggling with possessing the ball after the GK pass due to the immediate pressure.


The purpose of the rule is to help teach but also _require_ play out of the back. It is not to guarantee that the defense can clear the ball. Essentially, it gives a buffer to assist the defense, something they will not have when they are older. Of course, there will be mis-plays, and advantage to the offense, which is why the rule exists. Without it, too many coaches will teach to just boot it. As teams adjust they will learn to play it wide and back, giving more time before pressure arrives. 

I actually think that the keeper should not be able to pass the ball outside the build out line, even if she puts it down and kicks it off the ground.


----------



## TangoCity (Sep 1, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> The purpose of the rule is to help teach but also _require_ play out of the back. It is not to guarantee that the defense can clear the ball. Essentially, it gives a buffer to assist the defense, something they will not have when they are older. Of course, there will be mis-plays, and advantage to the offense, which is why the rule exists. Without it, too many coaches will teach to just boot it. As teams adjust they will learn to play it wide and back, giving more time before pressure arrives.
> 
> I actually think that the keeper should not be able to pass the ball outside the build out line, even if she puts it down and kicks it off the ground.


Yeah - I know the rule and why it is there -- I just think that they should be giving ULittles (at least the ones I've seen) a better chance at a successful build from the back on a goal kick.  Right now the attackers know exactly what the GK is going to do.  In the future the GK will have options and the defense won't be so smothered when playing out of the back on a GK.  Plus the olders will be more skilled and able to handle the pressure better - "most" of the U-Littles cannot.  If you want to teach U-Littles how to build from the back you have to give them a good chance of having success (ie - making a second pass).


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Sep 1, 2017)

I really do like the build out line.  It promotes skill, passing and a more thoughtful approach to soccer at younger ages.  Teams that struggle with the BOL will struggle regardless of whether they have the rule in place or not.


----------



## coachrefparent (Sep 1, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> Yeah - I know the rule and why it is there -- I just think that they should be giving ULittles (at least the ones I've seen) a better chance at a successful build from the back on a goal kick.  Right now the attackers know exactly what the GK is going to do.  *In the future the GK will have options* and the defense won't be so smothered when playing out of the back on a GK.  Plus the olders will be more skilled and able to handle the pressure better - "most" of the U-Littles cannot.  If you want to teach U-Littles how to build from the back *you have to give them a good chance of having success *(ie - making a second pass).


No offense meant, but I don't think you get it. The whole point is *not* to give the player taking the goal kick (GK or otherwise) the option to boot it. That forces them to make the hard play, and find a way out when they are "smothered". In that way they learn how to play from the back under pressure. When they are under 9 the result is meaningless.

The best "u-little" teams/players (ie. those that have developed) can get the ball out even under such pressure. That is what the point is.  I'm sure you see lots of teams that can do it easily.

If a team cannot play the ball out of the back, they have not (been taught nor) learned how to play soccer properly.


----------



## meatsweats (Sep 1, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> No offense meant, but I don't think you get it. The whole point is *not* to give the player taking the goal kick (GK or otherwise) the option to boot it. That forces them to make the hard play, and find a way out when they are "smothered". In that way they learn how to play from the back under pressure. When they are under 9 the result is meaningless.
> 
> The best "u-little" teams/players (ie. those that have developed) can get the ball out even under such pressure. That is what the point is.  I'm sure you see lots of teams that can do it easily.
> 
> If a team cannot play the ball out of the back, they have not (been taught nor) learned how to play soccer properly.


Agreed! And remember that they will fail and not have options and have to clear, but do believe it's teaching a valuable lesson. The no heading rule, now that bothers me. There could be some reasons when not to allow it and when you allow. Not well thought out.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Sep 2, 2017)

Refs, are there goal kicks with BOL?  Or does GK play from their hands instead of a goal kick?  We had tourney last week with BOL and goal kicks.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 2, 2017)

How have teams adjust positions that players are in?
 Before the BOL, the kid with the big boot was in the back. The kid with the skill in the middle. And the fast kid up top.


----------



## Good365 (Sep 2, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Refs, are there goal kicks with BOL?  Or does GK play from their hands instead of a goal kick?  We had tourney last week with BOL and goal kicks.


Today in Blues Cup, first game, keeper could use her feet to pass a goal kick, but second game refs said she had to use her hands to roll it out. So it seems to be inconsistent.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 2, 2017)

Good365 said:


> Today in Blues Cup, first game, keeper could use her feet to pass a goal kick, but second game refs said she had to use her hands to roll it out. So it seems to be inconsistent.


There has been so many different iterations of the rules for the 7v7 games, I am not surprised that refs are not clear on the rules.  Every tournament I refereed this summer had slightly different 7v7 rules. IMHO, CalSouth should have implemented firm 7v7 rules back in May and made summer tournaments enforce those rules.  If that had happened, then by now everyone would know them and enforcement would be consistent going into the fall season.  I do think that only one referee is needed for the 7v7 games on those tiny fields.


----------



## GunninGopher (Sep 3, 2017)

I totally agree with the above. When I've been talking to parents, managers and coaches of U12 and lower aged teams, they all keep talking about this and that tournament. It is very important to just forget about the summer tournament rules. It was a mess. Some tourney's made up stuff that I've seen no where else.

The players can clear the build-out line when the ball is put into play. Goal kick, the ball is in play when it clears the penalty area. Ball in the keeper's hands it is in play when it is released from the hand control (thrown or dropped to the ground).

Here is a link to the Cal-South guidelines which I trust will be enforced consistently at the league level:
http://media.calsouth.com/data/Downloads/Referees/2018/7v7.pdf


----------



## MWN (Sep 3, 2017)

GunninGopher said:


> ... Here is a link to the Cal-South guidelines which I trust will be enforced consistently at the league level: http://media.calsouth.com/data/Downloads/Referees/2018/7v7.pdf


"be enforced consistently" or "not be changed."  Last year and it carried over to this summer season, the early adopters struggled to interpret and come up with rules that met the spirit of the recommendations and changed things through the season (SCDSL) .  With US Soccer, US Youth Soccer and Cal South recommendations, we Refs should be much more consistent, provided the leagues don't change the rules.

We also should have referees that are much more "with it" on the new rules because we hopefully will have some stability moving forward.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 3, 2017)

Or how about the coaches live by the spirit of the law and hold off the dogs until Junior can get a clean touch on the ball.


----------



## Socal United (Sep 4, 2017)

I have seen a couple things over the summer in regards to the BOL.  I agree with Surfref,  I think 99% of the issue is that calsouth should have said to sanction your tournament you need to play with this set of rules for 7v7.  Would have made a world of difference to the kids, families, and coaches.  Also would have helped the refs because they could have gotten used to the the new rules.  I probably had at least a half dozen breakaways whistled because the refs forgot the new BOL is the new offsides(I hate this given they have to learn it is not what will be the rule later on).  I am with them, it just looks wrong and not natural for most of the kids.  I guess a few years down the line it will be ok but I personally am not a fan.  

I think that what is unfortunate is that the new rules are good in spirit but they are getting abused all over.  My 2010's were playing in a 09 division and the opposing team every time we had a goal kick or goalie had it, the coach lined 4 of the 6 kids in a wall along the line and yelled "attack" every time.  Luckily, my little team has been working all summer on playing out and splits but I watched other games and they just ran teams down.  At the ulittles that will be effective 80-90% of the time and it was the way they scored all 3 goals on us.  It is not a lot of time to get out but I do think the kids will get better at it.  The other thing I saw this weekend had me laughing.  A team puts a kid at the top of the box facing his keeper.  The keeper passed it to him, he took a touch and passed it back.  The keeper first timed it past the half line every time.  I just found it funny, not really why the new rule was put in place.


----------



## Q10 (Sep 4, 2017)

Socal United said:


> I have seen a couple things over the summer in regards to the BOL.  I agree with Surfref,  I think 99% of the issue is that calsouth should have said to sanction your tournament you need to play with this set of rules for 7v7.  Would have made a world of difference to the kids, families, and coaches.  Also would have helped the refs because they could have gotten used to the the new rules.  I probably had at least a half dozen breakaways whistled because the refs forgot the new BOL is the new offsides(I hate this given they have to learn it is not what will be the rule later on).  I am with them, it just looks wrong and not natural for most of the kids.  I guess a few years down the line it will be ok but I personally am not a fan.
> 
> I think that what is unfortunate is that the new rules are good in spirit but they are getting abused all over.  My 2010's were playing in a 09 division and the opposing team every time we had a goal kick or goalie had it, the coach lined 4 of the 6 kids in a wall along the line and yelled "attack" every time.  Luckily, my little team has been working all summer on playing out and splits but I watched other games and they just ran teams down.  At the ulittles that will be effective 80-90% of the time and it was the way they scored all 3 goals on us.  It is not a lot of time to get out but I do think the kids will get better at it.  The other thing I saw this weekend had me laughing.  A team puts a kid at the top of the box facing his keeper.  The keeper passed it to him, he took a touch and passed it back.  The keeper first timed it past the half line every time.  I just found it funny, not really why the new rule was put in place.


Or goalie rolling it out to a back who boots it.  Might as well let the goalie punt it at least they get practice doing a skill they will need in the future.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2017)

Q10 said:


> Or goalie rolling it out to a back who boots it.  Might as well let the goalie punt it at least they get practice doing a skill they will need in the future.


I worked for a while with two keepers - one who could punt the ball with accuracy almost anywhere in the opponent's end.  The other had a hard time getting the ball out of his own PA.   We didn't consider changing the rules to level their abilities.


----------



## Good365 (Sep 4, 2017)

Q10 said:


> Or goalie rolling it out to a back who boots it.  Might as well let the goalie punt it at least they get practice doing a skill they will need in the future.


This was happening a lot in Blues Cup, and I saw a few girls take a ball to the face when they charged the defender who would boot it up the field.  BOL isn't going to help these ulittles handle pressure if coaches just allow them to do this.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 4, 2017)

Those same teams would park the team 1 foot outside of the penalty area and try to pounce on a kick that didn't get off of the ground.


----------



## Q10 (Sep 5, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Those same teams would park the team 1 foot outside of the penalty area and try to pounce on a kick that didn't get off of the ground.


The whole team should not press, but the forward/striker should be challenging the defender right? The defender should have enough skill to take on 1v1 and complete a pass or dribble around without haphazardly booting the ball into the air. The BOL isn't eliminating pressure, but controlling it so that 3 or 4 attackers are not swarming a single defender.  If properly used you should see 1v1 defender v striker and most will be successful and some may lose the ball...but it will be better soccer.


----------



## 1dad2boys (Sep 27, 2017)

So, here is how I call it based on the letter of the rule:

1.  Teammate outside penalty box, then ball is "played" and BOL can be crossed when it crosses the penalty box area.
2. Teammate inside penalty box, then ball is "played" and BOL can be crossed when teammate touches ball.

Part two of your response is not right. Any free kick by defense in its own box (goal kick, foul by attacker, etc) must leave the box before it can be played. If touched in the box, it is a re-kick.


----------



## GunninGopher (Sep 27, 2017)

1dad2boys said:


> So, here is how I call it based on the letter of the rule:
> 
> 1.  Teammate outside penalty box, then ball is "played" and BOL can be crossed when it crosses the penalty box area.
> 2. Teammate inside penalty box, then ball is "played" and BOL can be crossed when teammate touches ball.
> <SNIP>


What you stated above doesn't appear to be consistent to what is published by Cal-South here or very clearly written by Presidio League here.

I haven't done any 7v7's this season, so I can't speak from personal experience, but I think it is important to state whether you are talking about a restart of play (goal kick) or a goalkeeper's ball in hand. Both are instances where the opponent has to respect the build out line. It appears that what you are saying is referring to the ball in the keeper's hand. 

As I understand the 2 documents linked above:

For a goal kick, the ball is in play and the opponent can pass the line when the ball leaves the goal area.
For keeper's ball in hand, the opponent can pass the line when the ball leaves the keeper's control by hands. I can see no reason to wait for a team-mate of the goal keeper to touch it or for it to clear the penalty area before they go.


----------



## MWN (Sep 27, 2017)

We just went over this at our monthly Referee meeting as its a point of education by Cal South.  The Presidio document best describes how it is to be called, so good for Presidio in clarifying the ambiguities.  Presidio adopts the Cal South rule, SCDSL and CSL adopt the Cal South rule.  In short, gk = ball in play when leaves the penalty area; all others, if GK plays ball or direct/indirect kick from inside penalty area = when leaves GK's hands or is kicked.

At this point, the only conflict is restart on deliberate headers in the penalty and/or goal box with US Soccer's advice differing from the rule adopted by Cal South.


----------



## Goforgoal (Sep 27, 2017)

We had one of the best Refs I've seen in awhile in my DD's U8 Presidio game this past weekend. He came over to our coach before the game and verified the coach's understanding of the rule to make sure it lined up with his. I presume he did the same on the other sideline as well. The Ref's understanding of the build out line for 7v7 was spot on too, which was nice as it's been a bit all over the place thus far. As a side note, he also communicated quite a bit with the kids during the game with the goal of education and he gave the girls a couple chances on the touch line if they didn't throw the ball in correctly. All the stuff you like to see in a game at that age.


----------



## sweeperkeeper (Oct 28, 2017)

I heard about the BOL line a few weeks ago and have to say it is a great idea.  Overall at the U9 level, teams struggle playing the ball out of the back and every goal kick was a mess.  Also, think about the rec teams where every player puts time in goal and half of the team can't boot it far enough.

I recall back when my son played U9 that teams would put players right outside of the box.  One mistake by the person taking the free kick and it was pretty much a goal.  With the BOL, a bad kick doesn't automatically mean a goal for the other team.  

While the enforcement isn't consistent, it is many times better that teams sitting on the edge of the box.


----------



## umeweall (Dec 13, 2017)

If it helps anyone, I put together an item to help referees in our area.  A local representative of CNRA helped with it, by reviewing it.  The issue is, in general, all of the separate soccer playing entities, who do not always see things the same way.  The same goes for coaches/parents/organization board members.  At any rate, here is the item from my site:

http://www.yatahoy.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Buildout-Line-Referee-Manual2-3.pdf


----------



## umeweall (Jul 18, 2018)

umeweall said:


> If it helps anyone, I put together an item to help referees in our area.  A local representative of CNRA helped with it, by reviewing it.  The issue is, in general, all of the separate soccer playing entities, who do not always see things the same way.  The same goes for coaches/parents/organization board members.  At any rate, here is the item from my site:
> 
> http://www.yatahoy.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Buildout-Line-Referee-Manual2-3.pdf


I could not edit this post, so I will have to add to it.  The URL listed is pointing to a document which had some incorrect information.  I updated it, and the following is a link to the updated document:
*http://www.yatahoy.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/Buildout-Line-Referee-Manual2-May2018.pdf*


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 19, 2018)

Goforgoal said:


> We had one of the best Refs I've seen in awhile in my DD's U8 Presidio game this past weekend. He came over to our coach before the game and verified the coach's understanding of the rule to make sure it lined up with his. I presume he did the same on the other sideline as well. The Ref's understanding of the build out line for 7v7 was spot on too, which was nice as it's been a bit all over the place thus far. As a side note, he also communicated quite a bit with the kids during the game with the goal of education and he gave the girls a couple chances on the touch line if they didn't throw the ball in correctly. All the stuff you like to see in a game at that age.


What a horrible referee. It's  not his job to educate, that's  why the coaches yell all the time. Doesn't  this referee know this is competitive soccer, not  AYSO?

The laws clearly state that a bad throw results in a throw in for the opponent. All this referee is educating  on is a lack of knowledge of the laws of the game on throw ins. 

Does this referee bring oranges for half time and treats after?  Does he say atta boy to the losing team? This is the problem with youth soccer, everyone gets a participation  trophy. 

Kidding of course, and mocking those that would seriously make such comments.


----------



## Zdrone (Jul 19, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> What a horrible referee. It's  not his job to educate, that's  why the coaches yell all the time. Doesn't  this referee know this is competitive soccer, not  AYSO?


*Furiously preparing angry retorts as I read through the rest of the post*



coachrefparent said:


> Kidding of course, and mocking those that would seriously make such comments.


*quickly hits cancel*

Moving on...


----------

